# Pizza, I hardly knew ye



## jasonkt (Mar 7, 2008)

The story is, I asked my girl what her idea of "simplicity" was, because of this months photo contest.  She said "an apple against a white wall, I don't know, I'm hungry".  So I said that we should get some pizza and she said that an apple is at least more aesthetically pleasing.  This is me trying to make a cool picture of pizza.  Since it isn't really "simplicity" though, I'll post it now!

What do you think?


----------



## [JR] (Mar 7, 2008)

That's pizza? Focus on the pizza


----------



## jasonkt (Apr 6, 2008)

bump for fun


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 6, 2008)

haha dammit! stop making me hungry! it just sucks that there are so few pizzahut here in Sweden and you cant order anything for home delivery -.-


----------



## hawkeye (Apr 6, 2008)

[JR];1160937 said:
			
		

> That's pizza? Focus on the pizza



why? :meh:


----------



## hawkeye (Apr 6, 2008)

I like it!

oily, greasy, herbs and spices, damp paper.  focusing on a half eaten slice of pizza would have been very boring.  cool shot


----------



## jasonkt (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks!  hmm, I wonder if it would have done any better than the picture I did enter for the "simplicity" contest...


----------

